# Pb configuration compte laposte imap sur iPad



## acfor (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

sur Imac (OSX 10.9.5) , j'accède en imap sur ma messagerie laposte sans aucun problème.
Impossible de la configurer sur mon ipad (OS 8) en IMAP. C'est OK en POP.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

merci


----------



## philedesbois (28 Novembre 2014)

desactive le WIFI ,ensuite refait tes paramètres de méssagerie


----------



## Lauange (28 Novembre 2014)

Salut, pas de problème pour ma messagerie en imap sur mon ipad. Une erreur peut être dans les paramètres ?


----------



## acfor (28 Novembre 2014)

bonsoir,

est-il possible d'avoir une copie de l'onglet avancé?
Merci


----------



## Lauange (29 Novembre 2014)

J'espère que cela t'aidera :


----------

